# What really helps lift derealization?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it forms of therapy or hypnosis or meds. Anybody have any clue


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

There is no one answer I'm afraid.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

my personal preference is beer and music, also video games


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Go out and socialize with family or friends. Watch TV or play video games. Read a magazine.


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

Find something that you really like or are really interested in, then do it or learn all about it. For example, I really like the New England Patriots, so I learned all about the players, the stats, the history of the team, etc.
This wont make the DR go away, but it will make you not think about it at least for a little bit.

The only downside to this is because i learned so much about the team, I know longer like the New England Patriots as much as i did before. I got bored with them, lol.


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Dp/dr is nothing more than a product of anxiety/FOF system. Adrenaline is what fuels it. You need to practice relaxation techniques/deep breathing. Also mild excersize helps to burn off excess adrenaline and promote the output of the neurotransmitters that keep us calm.

Drugs are not now nor will they ever be the answer. Drugs like benzos are not medicine and can not cure you. They work for short term anxiety relief but will eventually bring about heightened rebound anxiety. Add to this the fact that these drugs cause physical and psychological addiction. Im convinced theres always a price to pay when we take short cuts and circumvent the normal healthy systems of the body.

Joe


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Video games & sleep do it for me


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

in my most b!tchy of opinions, these are the worst suggestions i ever heard.

you cant start dealing with the weirdness of the world if you spend all your time hiding from it. thats just rubbish.

DR makes you fear the world because of how F#cked up it looks right? well what should you do in the face of fear? im not going to say attack it head on, but tell yourself.. what is fear? there is a good thread in the off topic about fear being something that doesnt really exist. so why give into the fear? the best way to deal with something that doesnt exist, is to ignore it. now ignoreing is not AVOIDING. its just about making sure you are not dwelling. this is exactly how i deal with my DR.

i love trees, i think they are beautiful. but if i contemplate them for too long, they start looking fragmented and wierd and 2-D. so, when i look at a tree i dont dwell on it i dont think about how weird it looks. but that doesnt mean that i just avoid the trees all together. thats nonsense. i gotta go out and live my life. you just have to. the best way to cope with DR, is to go out and face life and not dwell on it. the worst way is to avoid life and run from the DR. if you do it will follow you whereever you go.

the more you face life, the less you will think about how wierd it looks. can you imagine what the world will look like if you spend all your time playing video games?? give me a break! its bad enough that i spend so much damn time in front of a monitor. if i add video games to that i probably wouldnt be able to look at anything real ever again. :shock:


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> in my most b!tchy of opinions, these are the worst suggestions i ever heard.
> 
> you cant start dealing with the weirdness of the world if you spend all your time hiding from it. thats just rubbish.
> 
> ...


were you high when you wrote this?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea probably. i guess your suggestion was better.

beer and video games everybody. thats the best way to deal with derealization. in fact, im going to go out right now and get me a 40 and a PS3, and i suggest everyone else do the same.


----------



## Starfish (Dec 16, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> DR makes you fear the world because of how F#cked up it looks right? well what should you do in the face of fear? im not going to say attack it head on, but tell yourself.. what is fear?


That brings up a thought. I am one of those people that thinks the world is F#cked up. Everyday I read more about the loss of personal responsibility or the government doing something that I think is just flat out wrong. When I read about this I am just mortified and anxiety kicks in. I tend to just pretend it is not happening and push the concept of any such thing happening out of my world completely.

I guess this is the wrong thing to be doing. Then the question is what should I do. Would I be wrong in thinking that getting involved would be a good thing to do. Maybe like writing my congress man or going to meetings for my political party.


----------



## Iusedtobereal (Dec 11, 2005)

I think Dp/Dr happens when your life becomes too much... when you allow the anxiety to continue and do nothing to relieve it... I am beginning to come back to reality and I am doing it by not thinking incessantly about DP/DR.. I have come to peace with myself that it is there and that eventually it will fade away if I can create a belief system to fall back on in times of hardship.. that and taking anything out of my life that may increase anxiety.. maybee there isint a solid cure

That doesn't mean that you can't lessen your dp/dr. Learn to meditate. Learn deep breatheing. Cut caffine out of your diet.. You get tired? start sleeping more... Start working out.. try yoga.. do whatever it takes to lessen your anxiety.. sitting around thinkinhg and obsessing about it in my experience only makes it worse... TAKE ACTION otherwise don't expect fast results imo

Guys. Please stop the bickering.. its not constructive... Whatever works for some people may or may not work for others but please stop tearing eachother down... Its not constructive


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

eric m, whats so wrong with getting involved? im extremely involved with politics in my area. i write letters to the paper, i email the politicians, i give public speeches, im on the fisheries council and do volunteer work for the non profits i support. its amazing how much difference one person can make. like my quote says, "you must be the change you wish to see in the world'. its absolutely true. dont be one of these assclowns that sit around b!tching about the world but not willing to get off your arse and do something about it. it really pisses me off because for instance, my dad. all he does is b!tch and drink beer. and when he knows nothing is going to happen unless someone speaks up, guess who he calls to do his dirty work?? ME of course! shows who really wears the balls in the family. :roll:

and seriously, what better way to feel 'real' then to see that you can actually effect change in the world around you?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> its amazing how much difference one person can make.
> 
> and seriously, what better way to feel 'real' then to see that you can actually effect change in the world around you?


You are the sh*t sleepingbeauty.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

im getting fed up with your childish insults peacedove. :twisted:

sorry to hijack this thread with my rants and i appoligise to anyone i offended. i guess whatever works for you is what works so who am i to say its a bad suggestion? anyway i think this is a good thread to keep going so if anyone else has coping mechanisms to deal with DR please feel free to post them i promise to keep my self righteous rants to a minimum.

ok i just thought of one. not the most clever, but it does help me. really dark sunglasses. works well in spooky funhouses like walmart and kmart as well as outdoors.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

look for a book entitled 'drawing with the right side of the brain'.this will make you forget dp/dr albiet for a short time.similar to the concept of not being able to remember the exact moment when you fall asleep.a general anaesthetic is good too.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

yes, getting used to it, makes it a bit more livable
but from the moment you even think about it
i get so messed up
i've been doing all the things possible, just living
a good life, not thinking about dp at all
but it doesn't do a thing, gets worse lately
cause off sleeping to less...
xxx


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

poonanny said:


> Do you KNOW if you have DR or not? I had to begin with, but now i dont know whether i have gotten use to it, or whether its gone.


yes you do go on with your life, but in my case it most certianly hasnt gone away. everything looks wierd to me if i spend more then a few seconds contemplating it. thats why i dont look at peoples faces when im talking to them. i know its rude but if i do their face will start morphing and melting like an acid trip. the problem i think is THINKING. once you start thinking omg, their face looks wierd thats when everything goes to hell. DR actually helps me when i do public speaking, because everyone just looks like one big sea of blob. its hard for me to pick out one face from another.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> poonanny said:
> 
> 
> > Do you KNOW if you have DR or not? I had to begin with, but now i dont know whether i have gotten use to it, or whether its gone.
> ...


i know exactly what you mean!!!
i do the same thing...
faces can look so strange...
xxx


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

....


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea its totally hard to describe. like if someone is talking to me, their face starts sort of, breaking up. like a puzzle thats shifting. moving mouths freak me out. i cant decifer the words that are coming out, again its that damn charlie brown teacher syndrome. i get more sucked into the mouth movement then in what the person is saying. and its so wierd how their mouth moves differently then what is coming out. maybe its just me. my mom has made it a habit of repeating things to me a few times and speaking slowly so that i get everything she is saying. im sure this also has to do with ADD, and general disociation. im 'disconnecting' from the conversation. especially if the information is too 'technical' or 'boring'. again thats more ADD.


----------

